# For sale Tivo Wireless G USB adapter



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

http://southjersey.craigslist.org/ele/3201127435.html

Will send in mail if desired for actual shipping cost + $1 (for envelope/time)


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

Sold. Thanks.


----------

